# OMG!-Found donor!- But clinic wont proceed as met through conception direct!!!



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!! 
You all know how egg donors are like golden eggs!!- I have been over the moon that I have quickly found a donor through the website www.conceptiondirect.com 
BUT-when I e-mailed consultant to let him know the good news- he has said he will not proceed with the lady as we met via a website that MIGHT be illegal!!
I am gobsmacked!!
I have done nothing wrong- the donor has done nothing wrong- she wants to donate to me- I want her to donate- there is nothing illegal about our arrangement-( no money other than petrol/train etc) but we are being punished because we met via this new website 
I have contacted the website and they said they are most definately NOT illegal and that they consulted with HFEA and a team of lawyers before launching their site only 4 months ago and that this consultant is being SUPER conservative 
If the consultant doesnt change his mind- I will have to go to another clinic and lie about how we met  which is ridiculous!
What do you think?

frustrated karen!! XX


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh karen, what a nightmare!  It does sound like the clinic is being super conservative.

I hope you manage to sort this out with your clinic or manage to find a more sympathetic clinic very soon!

Pippi xx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*OMFG KAren... What a bloody ASSHOLE   .. Was it a man who said this to you

Are you paying for treatment? (cant memba soz lol)... its your right to use who you want ffs... They use anonymous donors dont they,,, wouldnt that be in the same league for god sake...

Sorry on a bit of a rant tonight... got an exam in the morning an am stressin LOL SORRRYYY  

Hope it works out for ya hun

Kim xxx        *


----------

